# Rattling/Grunting/and the can



## rooster700 (Aug 27, 2010)

I am looking for the procedure for Grunting/Rattling/Using the can. Which first and how long, second and how long,third and how long, and how much time do you wait between between these sequences. Thank you :sniper:


----------



## bigjulie (Nov 3, 2010)

Well, in the absense of other posts...I'll tell you my story.
A number of years ago in Central Mn. a friend had a new stand on his land over looking a river and he wanted someone he knew on it or some uninvited guest would surely be in it.
My brother had been a big bow hunter and really liked the doe in heat bleat can and the buck calls. He let me use them that weekend. I picked up some videos of calling to familiarize myself with them. Bottom line; just do it!
So a half an hour after opening Saturday morning, a doe walked 150 years down below my stand. I thought I would call at her to try to bring her closer in case someone was following her. I bleated and I called. No affect. 
But...less than a minute later, a buck came up thru the redbrush and wanted to fight some one or have an amourous encounter. Now!
I shot it with my 12 guage. No sights. 20 yards.
13 pointer; 12 with a very cool drop tine.
My suggestion is to get whatever videos you can find. Watch them. And like the Nike ads say: Just do it!
Your experiences will teach you the rest.
Good luck!


----------

